# Package without tracking number?



## DkyDky (Feb 11, 2013)

I am waiting for a package sent with Canada Post to my home address in Dubai. I don't have a tracking number for it.

The question is if there is any chance for me to get the package if I go to the post office in Karama, or is it a waste of time without having a tracking number?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

DkyDky said:


> I am waiting for a package sent with Canada Post to my home address in Dubai. I don't have a tracking number for it. The question is if there is any chance for me to get the package if I go to the post office in Karama, or is it a waste of time without having a tracking number?


There's no home delivery service here so why would you address it to your home? You can try going to the post office and giving them the details to see if they can track it down.


----------



## DkyDky (Feb 11, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> There's no home delivery service here so why would you address it to your home? You can try going to the post office and giving them the details to see if they can track it down.


Yes , I know that. I don't have a PO box and friends have received packages (with tracking number) at the Karama post office.

There was a misunderstanding with the eBay seller, so that's why my package wasn't sent with a tracking number.

I just want to know if someone here has managed to pick up a package there only based on the shipping address. I don't want to waste my time in Karama without having a small chance of success


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

DkyDky said:


> Yes , I know that. I don't have a PO box and friends have received packages (with tracking number) at the Karama post office. There was a misunderstanding with the eBay seller, so that's why my package wasn't sent with a tracking number. I just want to know if someone here has managed to pick up a package there only based on the shipping address. I don't want to waste my time in Karama without having a small chance of success


Most people use their work POBs. There was a thread on here on this subject not so long ago, you'll be able to find it through the search engine. It's probably worth a trip to the post office - nothing ventured, nothing gained....


----------



## Keithl (Jun 6, 2014)

DkyDky said:


> I am waiting for a package sent with Canada Post to my home address in Dubai. I don't have a tracking number for it.
> 
> The question is if there is any chance for me to get the package if I go to the post office in Karama, or is it a waste of time without having a tracking number?


it will be returned to Canada if a PO Box number wasn't specified and the package was sent through normal post

Only courier companies do door to door delivery in Dubai ( but require a phone number on the package)


----------

